# 2014 Lordstown Meet Local Attractions and Events



## blackbowtie (Jul 4, 2013)

For info about the plant tour itself: Go here

For info about accommodations : GM Tour 2014 Hotel Information

In the accommodations thread, I mentioned it might be best for everyone if we were to meet at exit 223 of Interstate 80 in Austintown, OH. It's a short drive to the plant and has quick access to all types of other attractions in the area that everyone might enjoy before or after the plant tour. I'm breaking the attractions off as a it's own thread to help keep discussions on the other board to strictly room and board.*

Entertainment
*
Quaker Steak and Lube is at this exit and serves up some mighty fine wings and should have a decent car/bike crowd if the weather is nice. There is a Harley Davidson shop here as well.

Summit Racing is about half an hour west from here. It it a straight shot down the freeway. Anyone coming through Akron will be driving right by there. Map

The local dragstrip, Quaker City Motorsports Park actually opens for the season on Saturday May 3rd at 11:00 am. It'll probably be crazy. It is about a 20 minute drive south. Map

We have dirt track racing at Sharon Speedway on Saturday evening. About a 30 minute drive north. Map

Friday nights there is Yankee Lake Truck Night. 20 minutes north Map
-Diesel Dan

Nelson Ledges State Park is a great place to go for the outdoorsy folks. There are tons of wooded trails and huge rock formations. If you go, be sure to check out Devil's Icebox! Approximately 30 min NE. Map
-Diesel Dan

Nelson Ledges Raceway is a local road course. The open race day is on Friday unfortunately. You must sit in on a drivers meeting at 9:30am. So you either go on the tour, or go to the track. You can go and spectate though. Saturday they will be running motorcycles all day. Approximately 30 min NE. Map
-Diesel Dan

The Cleveland Indians are playing a 3 game series against the Chicago White Sox Friday-Sunday.

The Pittsburgh Pirates are playing a 3 game series against the Toronto Blue Jays Friday -Sunday.

There are movie theaters, restaurants and bars all within reasonable driving distance.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Thread stuck.

We all ate at Eat'n Park on Thursday night last year. Wasn't bad and had plenty of space to park the cars.

You will get to a point where you can't edit the thread anymore due to time. If you get to that point, just holler at one of us mods and we can edit it for you.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Any Olive Garden close by?

What about UNO pizza? Gotta love that Chicago-style. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------

